# Rainbow me or not? EOTD



## snowkei (Jun 22, 2007)

haha Im not sure if it could be named *RAINBOW*...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the 2 pics use some photoshop effect 
(the original are put at last !LOL)









what I use on my eyes

paints #untitled
piggy #bright fuchsia. dusty coral. primary yellow. 
grape. pink vivid. landscape green. clear sky blue
e/s #gesso
fluidine #navy blue. jadeye. frostlite

ardell lashes #dreamies & 131(both upper). classy(lower)


more original!


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Jun 22, 2007)

Ooo that's super cool. did it take a long time to do?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 22, 2007)

WOOOOOOOW!  That is simply amazing!!  What brushes do you use for your eye makeup?


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!! You Are Amazing!!


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 22, 2007)

WOW I can't even beleive how talented you are!!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 22, 2007)

WOW! That doesnt even look like makeup/skin it's so bright!!! Beautiful


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 22, 2007)

this is hot girl


----------



## Bybs (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't believe how amazingly beautiful this.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow thats a work of art right there!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 22, 2007)

Your looks always amaze me. You seriously have some fantastic talent!!! Always beutiful!


----------



## faifai (Jun 22, 2007)

Whoa that's amazing! How do you get the shape so precise?


----------



## Saints (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that's a piece of art! Did you start working for MAC already?


----------



## afterglow (Jun 22, 2007)

you are seriously awesome.


----------



## twinkley (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello! I have watched every piece of your FOTD's and I have to say that I love them all. This is just fantastic. You are such an inspiration to me and to many of my girlfriends here in Finland. Thank you so much for putting your pictures here, every new thread of you makes me inspired before I have even watched it! Thank you so much. Please continue your lovely hobby with MAC and other cosmetics and please take photos also in future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 22, 2007)

you are so artistic! fantastic!


----------



## mistella (Jun 22, 2007)

love it!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 22, 2007)

This is *incredible *snowkei!!! Like everything else you do!!! AMAZING


----------



## entipy (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow! That is definitely amazing.


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 22, 2007)

I freakin love this Snowkei 
Out of all the rainbow FOTD's ( and there have been a lot) 
This is by far my fav 
You are soo creative and artistic


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 22, 2007)

holey crap!!! you are sooo amazing you are such an artist :notworthy:


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jun 22, 2007)

Holy schmuck, that's BEAUTIFUL! You are so talented; I mean, just look at how straight those lines are. And the blending! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 22, 2007)

WOW! this is SO creative. you should be really proud!


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 22, 2007)

so damn cool & daring me likey


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 22, 2007)

my god, you are so talented. i am super jealous!


----------



## lazytolove (Jun 22, 2007)

this is.... AMAZING!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 22, 2007)

wow! pure talent!! you have such original ideas!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 22, 2007)

i love it! the bottom lashes are super cute & i like the designs of the f/l! great job girl!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 22, 2007)

woww i lovee it! so creative


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 22, 2007)

you always make my jaw drop! beautiful!!!


----------



## aziza (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow Snowkei! You are AMAZING! I would put this on my wall if I could


----------



## snowkei (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_WOOOOOOOW! That is simply amazing!! What brushes do you use for your eye makeup?_

 
I use MAC 242.219.239....and some brush look like 242...and Bobbi brown e/l brush


----------



## snowkei (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks all!!!ur all sweetsssssssssssssssss


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 23, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW!!! Words escape me, this is just too AMAZING!!!!!! 

:notworthy:


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 23, 2007)

This is so freaking cool!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks ladies


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 23, 2007)

wowthat absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## cindylicious (Jun 23, 2007)

omg, is so amazing!!! ur eyes can really bring out many kinds of looks!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 23, 2007)

Amazing, that's so creative


----------



## macface (Jun 23, 2007)

your amazing.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 23, 2007)

that's so cool!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 23, 2007)

You are awesome.  I love this.  You are so talented.


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 23, 2007)

flawless as always!keep posting i love it when u post!totally orginal i have never seen anything like it!


----------



## ratoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll have to concur with everyone else and say this is absolutely amazing!
I can't even begin to imagine the work that went into that


----------



## Moppit (Jun 23, 2007)

That is a great creative look.  I like it a lot.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 23, 2007)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!! Absolutely incredible Snowkei, as always!! You are so so talented x


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 23, 2007)

You are so talented! This is an amazing look.


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 23, 2007)

i love everything about this, now tell me where were u going when u did ur make up like that? because that's where i need to be


----------



## snowkei (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_i love everything about this, now tell me where were u going when u did ur make up like that? because that's where i need to be_

 
haha maybe a makeup party? I didn't go out last day...just made it for fun! I hope I would have the chance to wear it out


----------



## snowkei (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks all of u !!**love


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 23, 2007)

hot! looks amazing <3


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2007)

absolutly amazing! x


----------



## xsparkage (Jun 23, 2007)

that is AMAZING. thanks, now my to-buy list for pigments has doubled, haha! i love this though, amazing job :]


----------



## ty_inspires (Jun 23, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## abbypsychedelic (Jun 24, 2007)

omg! that is amazing!!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Jun 24, 2007)

WOOOW I LOVE ALL OF UR POSTS .. they are all inspiring me .. 

thanx Hon. ^___^


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 24, 2007)

u dont even need photoshop for it to look good. god i would not have the patience to even come up with that! great job


----------



## snowkei (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks everyone!!^^


----------



## kimmy (Jun 24, 2007)

thank you for the fresh take on the rainbow eyes! i love this!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 25, 2007)

RAD. i love it. you did such a good job


----------



## macedout (Jun 25, 2007)

what did u use frostline f/l for?


----------



## snowkei (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_what did u use frostline f/l for?_

 
I use frostlite as a lower waterline =D


----------



## snowkei (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks =D


----------



## Daligani (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeeeeeeep, speechless again


----------



## ksyusha (Jun 26, 2007)

totally amazing!!!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 27, 2007)

whoa!! this is stunning! marvelous!! *loss of words*


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG! totally love your work, looks amazing =)


----------



## snowkei (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 27, 2007)

I SO LOVE your makeup skills!  They are amazing.  What kind of job do you have?  Cuz if its anything other than an MA your in the wrong profession!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzyn* 

 
_I SO LOVE your makeup skills! They are amazing. What kind of job do you have? Cuz if its anything other than an MA your in the wrong profession!_

 
haha thanks a lot! although Im not a MA...haha


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

I am speechless.


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## Delphi373 (Aug 13, 2007)

Now this is pure art - fantastic!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 14, 2007)

You are talented! Thanks for sharing. I love it. I think i am gonna try it. Did you go anywhere with this?


----------



## frocher (Aug 14, 2007)

That is so creative, I love it.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 14, 2007)

:holysheep:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:not  worthy:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:ilike:


----------



## snowkei (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oh so swish* 

 
_You are talented! Thanks for sharing. I love it. I think i am gonna try it. Did you go anywhere with this?_

 
nope but I maybe will if theres a party =D


----------



## snowkei (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW! You are so talented and creative. I love how you are not afraid of color AT ALL! Work it girl!


----------



## feelingpeachy (Aug 14, 2007)

You are so amazing!  You should be designing something or working in the graphic arts somehow!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy cow! I can't add anything new to this, but you really are freaking amazing!


----------



## n3crolust (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW, i'm completely speechless.
how long did this take you?!


----------



## glamgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KTB (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so glad people are bringing up your old FOTD's for us newbies!!!  Amazing!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 16, 2007)

AMAZING!! that's incredible. some big company should pay you to model for adverts


----------



## eslover (Aug 17, 2007)

wow that's amazing!!


----------



## ivorygleam (Aug 17, 2007)

so 80s... like Jem and the Holograms! Truly outrageous!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 17, 2007)

That is hot, your blending is amazing!


----------



## snowkei (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n3crolust* 

 
_WOW, i'm completely speechless.
how long did this take you?!_

 
dont remember...maybe an hour


----------



## snowkei (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks ladies =D


----------



## krnangel33 (Aug 17, 2007)

wow..
that`s so cool<3
yer rlly good with make_up :]


----------



## curlygirl45 (Sep 8, 2007)

Very impressive!


----------



## hootie2177 (Sep 9, 2007)

I love it!! Very Nice!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow! these colors are sooooo vivid.  They look awesome...


----------



## pichima (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW
Wow Woooow

you are such an artist!!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG this is ridiculously fun!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 24, 2007)

thank ya!


----------

